# Will Corydoras eat shrimplets?



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Epitaph (Nov 28, 2007)

Is that the answer you derived from your past experience or based upon your theory only?


VincentK said:


> Yes.


From my experience, dwarf and dome-nose cories are perfectly fine with shrimplets. The shrimps know what are a threat to them more than we do; if the shrimps come out and run about in the same tank with a particular fish, then that fish pose minimal threat to the shrimps. If you drop an algae wafer into a tank consisting of just cories and shrimps, even the tiny shrimplets will come out and share the wafer with the cories.










I do not see that shrimplet being frightened even with the 3 juvie cories surrounding it, nor being intimidated when adult cories 3x-5x the size of those in picture go near the shrimplet.

I've tested putting 50x cories of various sizes with 10x RCS shrimplets in a densely-planted small 10 gallon tank that's over-filtered. All 10 shrimplets grew up to adulthood without harm. I'm sure others have experimented as well and doubt the results would differ from mine.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME a cory will from time to time take a shrimplet if it comes across one and is hungry (saw one of my C. trilineatus eat one before)- but they won't actively hunt them down like many other fish.

Keep your Cories well fed and you reduce their motivation to hunt.


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

I am imagining the shrimplets being eaten when they are almost just newborns. I couldn't imagine them trying to eat a shrimplet of that size.

My cories from time to time get nice little bellies so hopefully they are well fed enough to want to prey on a shrimplet.

I have an idea for a shrimplet hideaway! Pics soon to come.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

it is unlikely but possible


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

From the seller I purchased my Sterbai from (he is a member of this forum and sells many types of fish), he stated that they would eat the very young shrimplets (<~1.5 weeks in age) unless the tank was heavily planted.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Epitaph said:


> Is that the answer you derived from your past experience or based upon your theory only?


I've had adult bronze cories with shrimp, no other fish, I saw berried shrimp, but no reproduction, also, I've had them eat their own fry.


----------

